# enclosures - what are you guys using with your 1/16 DIN PID controllers



## Garzie (Jan 29, 2019)

So I am just in the process of gathering all the parts to do a DIY PID controller mod to my Classic

I know there is a very helpful chap on here who will supply a whole kit - but since I am an electromechanical engineer by trade I thought i really should have a go

I'm using a Rex C100 clone for the controller - so 45x45x100mm footprint

I would really like something that fits aesthetically with the brushed stainless finish of the machine and as small and unobtrusive as possible. plan to mount it to on the right hand side of the machine.

so was initially looking at extruded enclosures - but very little out there that fits the bill size wise.

there is this folded aluminium silver painted option which is about the next best I have come across

https://uk.rs-online.com/mobile/p/products/0244134/?grossPrice=Y&cm_mmc=UK-PLA-DS3A-_-google-_-PLA_UK_EN_Enclosures_And_Storage_And_Material_Handling_MOB-_-Enclosures%7CInstrument_Cases-_-PRODUCT_GROUP&matchtype=&pla-394256332783&s_kwcid=AL!7457!3!319513463502!!!g!394256332783!&gclid=Cj0KCQiA-c_iBRChARIsAGCOpB0SJIMu8dNPAMTKa5Wq0f3NLWzPfktg3RFqCops2ddJXTPax2307nYaAu89EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

or

I thought perhaps to use a 50.8mm extruded aluminium box section, as the controller would be a snug fit and make a simple cover for the rear....

what are you guys using ?

photos or links would be perfect


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Plastic-Blanking-End-Caps-Cap-Square-Tube-Insert-60mm/271001061749

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALUMINIUM-SQUARE-BOX-SECTION-TUBE-30mm-40mm-50mm-55mm-60mm-65mm-100mm-150/192483319087

Not put together yet but this is what I have. 60mm box section.


----------



## Garzie (Jan 29, 2019)

grumpyjag said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Plastic-Blanking-End-Caps-Cap-Square-Tube-Insert-60mm/271001061749
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ALUMINIUM-SQUARE-BOX-SECTION-TUBE-30mm-40mm-50mm-55mm-60mm-65mm-100mm-150/192483319087
> 
> Not put together yet but this is what I have. 60mm box section.


thanks for those links - yep - I have seen a similar setup on here that looked quite neat. I am wondering if I can make it even neater at the front by using the 50x50x2mm box section from the same supplier ( leaving 46mm internal space ) as this removes the need for teh front end cap as the 48mm facia bezel will fit directly.

low cost option for end caps here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Square-Plastic-Black-Blanking-End-Caps-Plug-Tube-Pipe-Inserts-Square-Plugs/232784369039?var=532297010541


----------



## grumpyjag (Dec 8, 2018)

I thought about doing that myself. I think it's doable but probably very fiddly. It does restrict you to not using crimped connectors but that's what @MrShades recommends anyway and he's built a couple.


----------



## Garzie (Jan 29, 2019)

yep- prepared for a fiddle for the low profile option - have ordered it

think I will bolt it to the cover and pass the wiring through internally via a grommet to give a clean OEM look.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

They all seemed to look like a Borg appendage to me... I settled on a Auber 1/32 and have it double backed taped on the left side of the water lid... Easily liftable to add water... I bought their kit but Auber sells these enclosures alone in 1/32 & 1/16 and ships worldwide...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Finding an enclosure for a 1/32 DIN PID in this country is easy - and much cheaper than Auber... but since I've stopped making the 1/16DIN ones, getting a good case for those PIDs is a bit more of a challenge!

I'd always advocate the use of crimp terminals IF space allows, though you typically need a much larger case when using them... so bare wires and a smaller / neater case usually wins.


----------

